
If You Have to Explain It, You've Lost - rcymerys
https://latenightcoding.co/if-you-have-to-explain-it/
======
ItsMeArtie
Good stuff. I'm currently working with chatbot development. And I have to keep
this kind of stuff in mind all the time.

